# Quality Photos needed of various colors



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm doing a presentation in a few weeks on Equine Colors, especially about the Minis, so I need lots of photos of all the colors of the rainbow!! I will give credit for the photo when I can, hopefully on each photo. They need to be high quality, so please e-mail me if you have any good photos of these colors in both foals and adults:

-chesnut/sorrel

-Bay (dark, bright bay, etc)

-Seal Brown

-Palomino

-Buckskin

-Smokey Black

-Perlino

-Cremello

-Silver Buckskin

-Silver Bay

-Silver Black

-Champagne

-Dun (all shades)

-Tobiano (only)

-Sabino (only)

-Splash White (only)

-Frame (only)

-Tovero's (any mix of pinto patterns)

-Rabicano

-Fewspot Appaloosa

-Varnish Roan Appaloosa

-Snowflake Appaloosa

I'll take anything I can get, and really appreciate the help! Let me know also if I can use photos from your website, if you don't want to post them all here.

Thanks!!


----------



## stormy (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is a fairly unusual clay bank dun filly


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2007)

I have bigger versions of these shots if any would be helpful.

Buckskin:






Perlino (your new girl knows her well):






Palomino:






Silver Buckskin:






Silver Bay:






Silver Black:






Grey-Grullo Dun:


----------



## Reble (Jul 17, 2007)

Tested Tobiano: Homozygous Pos ( TT )


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 17, 2007)

You can use some of these if you need... they aren't professional pictures, but you're welcome to them.

Chris


----------



## Bluerocket (Jul 17, 2007)

*[SIZE=10pt]Don't know if you want to use any of these -- but do if you want.[/SIZE]*

Chocolate Silver -- Photos taken by Elaine Wall, Off The Wall Photography and permission is granted for you to use them if you would like.






[SIZE=10pt]*and*[/SIZE]






[SIZE=10pt]*Buckskin Tobiano Pinto (photos taken by myself Judith Jay):*[/SIZE]
















[SIZE=10pt]*BuckskinTobiano Pinto Filly with Black Buckskin Tobiano Mare*[/SIZE]


----------



## Bluerocket (Jul 17, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]*Fat Chestnut/Sorrel yearling photos taken by myself (Judith Jay):*[/SIZE]


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 17, 2007)

Here is a black horse: photo taken by me, Mindy!






And here is a silver dun mare. photo taken by me!






And here is a silver bay mare. photo taken by me!






Red dun filly. photo by me!






Sorrel with flaxen mane and tail. photo by me!


----------



## minih (Jul 17, 2007)

Blood bay






Red dun






silver grulla app






gray, silver white, hairy legs and rear end



:


----------



## Asia (Jul 17, 2007)

This one is a silver bay pinto






This one is a Bay roan pinto






This one is a Bay roan






This one is a plain old bay...But very pretty IMHO.


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2007)

Kim --

You can use any picture you want from my website if there's something that you want to use.

Jill


----------



## Margaret (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, you may use any photos off of my site for the champagne color, for your presentation.

(there are a few varieties of these)

Here is only one example


----------



## minimule (Jul 18, 2007)

My QH was a rabicano. If you go to his page there are several photos that you're welcome to use.

http://www.sagebrushminis.com/beep.htm


----------



## xtrememiniluv (Jul 21, 2007)

You are welcome to use mine...

Perlino Buckeye WCF Cotton Echo






Palomino Valhalla farm Tiny Trigger


----------

